# one cast, 40 inches of trout



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

on 1 cast I got 2 trout that totaled 40 inches...
1 29 inch trout and a 11 incher in its belly.
The 29 is a new PB for me


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice fish! Did you gut hook it or something?


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

colbyntx said:


> Nice fish! Did you gut hook it or something?


It doesn't matter. He chose to keep it, and that is just fine. It's a legal fish. No need to go where you were with your statement.

Nice fish.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Yup! Great catch!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

indaskinny said:


> It doesn't matter. He chose to keep it, and that is just fine. It's a legal fish. No need to go where you were with your statement.
> 
> Nice fish.


I said it was a nice fish. I was seriously curious. I had to keep a trout last week I really didn't want to keep. The corky got into his gills and I didn't think the fish would have lived. It happens.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice fish, Castaway! I often wonder about the size of larger baits but your picture shows what a big fish can eat.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great fish


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

did you gut hook it?????? seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so tired of this "all fish must be CPR" BS, which trout was more important to the great trout spirit that you worship colby, the 11" or the 29" and why? If your attitude is no kill then you should stop fishing since the C&R mortality is somewhere above 0%. Oh wait, that magic trout would have laid 1,000,000,000 eggs and produced 1,000,000,000 more magic trout for you to someday catch and release (and possibly die as a result), get over yourself and join PETA.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

colbyntx said:


> Nice fish! Did you gut hook it or something?


No gut hook....I switch all my baits to single hook
I just decided to harvest this one. I don't keep a lot only because cleaning fish is a PITA.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

You threw back the 11" right?!?! Lol. Just kidding man. Nice trout man. I'm still waiting for one 25+


----------



## Jerry L. West (Aug 28, 2009)

*Good fish*

Way to go Castaway very nice fish.It is so great that we live in a country where you still have the rights to fish the way you want. Keep up the great sport we all enjoy..


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Why not drop the smashing on Colby? He asked a question in a civilized manner and got an answer the same way. 


Nice fish OP. You're picture helps us understand how big of meals these fish will actually eat. What did you catch her with?


----------



## Jerry L. West (Aug 28, 2009)

*One cast*

Very nice fish,way to go Castaway.Its so great that we live where we have the rights to fish as we choose.God bless Texas


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

JFolm said:


> Why not drop the smashing on Colby? He asked a question in a civilized manner and got an answer the same way.
> 
> Nice fish OP. You're picture helps us understand how big of meals these fish will actually eat. What did you catch her with?


 Corky


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW .... Nice fish !!! Way to go


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

JFolm said:


> Why not drop the smashing on Colby? He asked a question in a civilized manner and got an answer the same way.
> 
> Nice fish OP. You're picture helps us understand how big of meals these fish will actually eat. What did you catch her with?


That's okay man, I have thick skin and those who know me know I'll keep my 10 trout limit any day! Heck, I'm about to make some good old fish tacos from some trout I harvested this week. I have nothing against any legal harvest.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice fish! I've wondered many times when wading Baffin if we shouldn't be throwing larger baits since many of the larger trout have large bait fish in them. 
Tight lines!
1Fisher77316


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Dude that 11 inch trout got shredded up pretty fast


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice fish. Look at that tail fin. Isn't it cold for her to have been on a spawn?

Last December (2013) we gigged a flounder that looked like it had swallowed a baseball. Opened her up, and it was an 11" trout curled up. Must have been recent, as it was still in really good shape. Surprisingly, even with those nasty teeth flounder have, the trout wasn't all torn up.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

The next dink you catch don't throw back, use for bait. (just kidding)


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Category5 said:


> did you gut hook it?????? seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so tired of this "all fish must be CPR" BS, which trout was more important to the great trout spirit that you worship colby, the 11" or the 29" and why? If your attitude is no kill then you should stop fishing since the C&R mortality is somewhere above 0%. Oh wait, that magic trout would have laid 1,000,000,000 eggs and produced 1,000,000,000 more magic trout for you to someday catch and release (and possibly die as a result), get over yourself and join PETA.


Were you drinking heavily when you posted or are you just stupid?

The pendulum of passion for big trout CPR works both ways for equilibrium...hopefully. When you spew your thoughts one way, expect it to be thrown back at you. I've CPRed many trout that swam away unharmed. And I'm sure they didn't sink to the bottom to die. If you ever decide to let one go you'll see yourself.

The OP's trout is a great looking fish. How much did it weigh?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

merle said:


> Were you drinking heavily when you posted or are you just stupid?
> 
> The pendulum of passion for big trout CPR works both ways for equilibrium...hopefully. When you spew your thoughts one way, expect it to be thrown back at you. I've CPRed many trout that swam away unharmed. And I'm sure they didn't sink to the bottom to die. If you ever decide to let one go you'll see yourself.


He just got tired of people nagging about inner beauty and refinement of CPR (or save african kid, or recycling, or any other current fad). Relax, he has a point -- those guys could be as annoying as jehovah witnesses. He'll steam a bit and it will be ok.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Crusader said:


> He just got tired of people nagging about inner beauty and refinement of CPR (or save african kid, or recycling, or any other current fad). Relax, he has a point -- those guys could be as annoying as jehovah witnesses. He'll steam a bit and it will be ok.


Maybe I should ask you the same original question I asked Category.5? I am one of "those people" who CPRs everything and I recycle. What's the efn problem with doing and admitting either of those...an effort for a cause. I guess that makes me the Crusader, huh?

To Castaway300, congrats on the fish. How much did it weigh?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

merle said:


> Maybe I should ask you the same original question I asked Category.5? I am one of "those people" who CPRs everything and I recycle. What's the efn problem with doing and admitting either of those...an effort for a cause. I guess that makes me the Crusader, huh?
> 
> To Castaway300, congrats on the fish. How much did it weigh?


Well, then keep doing it, but stop nagging about it to people like Category.5 or me. We get annoyed by that. If after all brainwashing we had to to endure so far we don't recycle or don't give to "save african kid" charity -- we certainly won't do it after you repeat same mantra in the forum. I usually don't care, but that guy apparently had enough. 

Just in case -- I do not have anything against you or your position. I lost that desire to explain everything to everyone and make world better long ago. You have your opinion, I have mine. I just chimed in to explain.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is a perfect example why the fishing reports section is a no reply section. You can post a report with no BS. Nice fish Castaway300!


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> This thread is a perfect example why the fishing reports section is a no reply section. You can post a report with no BS. Nice fish Castaway300!


Great Point!

Op Great fish. 
spent all weekend myself getting alot of my gear ready for the season. i sure could use some of them slabs myself.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Great fish/pic!
I just want to know, where was Brad Luby?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep



Zeitgeist said:


> This thread is a perfect example why the fishing reports section is a no reply section. You can post a report with no BS. Nice fish Castaway300!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

ddcarter3 said:


> Great fish/pic!
> I just want to know, where was Brad Luby?


who is Brad luby ?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

castaway300 said:


> who is Brad luby ?


Search!


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great fish


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice fish. Brad told me to say hello.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> This thread is a perfect example why the fishing reports section is a no reply section. You can post a report with no BS. Nice fish Castaway300!


winner winner chicken dinner.

I can't wait to get my first over 29 +9 fish. It'll be a skin mount and no picture will be posted here for the bashing i'll endure.

NM the hundreds of fish I've cpr'd


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Colby how dare you! ;-)


Nice fish bud


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I've never killed a single fish except a goldfish I forgot to feed for a few months (which I ate), but I just don't like people being judged for something that was beyond question as far as the law is concerned. You do you and let others be, that's all.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Fishing and Opinions*

Dear Fishing Forum commentators:

As I don't have my own account, I'm using that of my husband, Category 5, to throw in my two cents here. Maybe it's not worth much, but it gets irritating to watch you guys trash talk at each other all day every day. While I realize that the joking is part of the game, you are all individuals with different lives and fishing experiences. This is EXACTLY why you all belong to this forum. NO ONE should be criticized EVER for catching and eating or CPR as long as there is inherent respect for nature and the laws of responsible fishing are involved. Stop acting like a bunch of teenagers trying to prove who has got the "biggest rod" and behave like the hard-working, hard-playing Americans you all are at heart. (For the record, this includes the regular, asinine commentary of my beloved and sarcastic husband.)

~ Mrs. Category 5:headknock


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Category5 said:


> Dear Fishing Forum commentators:
> 
> As I don't have my own account, I'm using that of my husband, Category 5, to throw in my two cents here. Maybe it's not worth much, but it gets irritating to watch you guys trash talk at each other all day every day. While I realize that the joking is part of the game, you are all individuals with different lives and fishing experiences. This is EXACTLY why you all belong to this forum. NO ONE should be criticized EVER for catching and eating or CPR as long as there is inherent respect for nature and the laws of responsible fishing are involved. Stop acting like a bunch of teenagers trying to prove who has got the "biggest rod" and behave like the hard-working, hard-playing Americans you all are at heart. (For the record, this includes the regular, asinine commentary of my beloved and sarcastic husband.)
> 
> ~ Mrs. Category 5:headknock


Got any pics to share? I won't tell Mr Cat 5


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

What sort of pics spurg??????????????? ~MR. Category5


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Uhhhhhhh......somebody hacked my account???


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## Gonzaleziam (Jan 26, 2013)

And here I thought this thread was going to be boring.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Nice fish ...


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats ,nice trout !!


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Category5 said:


> Dear Fishing Forum commentators:
> 
> As I don't have my own account, I'm using that of my husband, Category 5, to throw in my two cents here. Maybe it's not worth much, but it gets irritating to watch you guys trash talk at each other all day every day. While I realize that the joking is part of the game, you are all individuals with different lives and fishing experiences. This is EXACTLY why you all belong to this forum. NO ONE should be criticized EVER for catching and eating or CPR as long as there is inherent respect for nature and the laws of responsible fishing are involved. Stop acting like a bunch of teenagers trying to prove who has got the "biggest rod" and behave like the hard-working, hard-playing Americans you all are at heart. (For the record, this includes the regular, asinine commentary of my beloved and sarcastic husband.)
> 
> ~ Mrs. Category 5:headknock


Critiquing other fishermen is what fishermen do for fun.as far as measuring each others rods to see who's is bigger count me out


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Colby , I hope you are happy with yourself. Shame shame what you started.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

The remarkable thing here is that sow had a 11" trout in her belly and was still eating that is something to note.

She deserved what she got because she kept an illegal fish.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

colbyntx said:


> That's okay man, I have thick skin and those who know me know I'll keep my 10 trout limit any day! Heck, I'm about to make some good old fish tacos from some trout I harvested this week. I have nothing against any legal harvest.


I'm sorry colby, struck a nerve which I clearly misinterpreted and projected on you...I get a bit high strung.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Category5 said:


> I'm sorry colby, struck a nerve which I clearly misinterpreted and projected on you...I get a bit high strung.


No need man! It's all good! Castaway has the most famous 29" trout ever now! You think any other sub 30" would have got 5,380 views by now? . It seems some of my "buddies" stir the pot every time it slows down.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Each to his own as long as it is legal. 

Mrs C5 lot of the guys on the board know each other and will talk a little trash in fun to each other. 

Go back 7-8? years ago around Christmas time and see Mont's post on why he took the reply off the fishing reports board for this reason if it is still up. 

Something started up on the reports board and evolved into someone threatening to go by Monty's house and "get" him. I was off with the kids skiing and missed the excitement but it got serious. If you have not met Monty but he is a real big guy.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I heard Brad Luby is shacked up with Manti Teo's ex gf in Narnia!

Nice fish Op.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I heard Brad Luby is shacked up with Manti Teo's ex gf in Narnia!
> 
> Nice fish Op.


That's about right!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great Catch. Are you Related to Capt Jim West. Seen many a Big Feech smile like yours with an ARS Hat


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

colbyntx said:


> Nice fish! Did you gut hook it or something?


Is there something in the picture that made you think it was gut hooked? Or is that a common question to a trout catch?


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice fish Brad, bout time for you- I know you have been dying for one after all those years of showing off my big trout pics-LOL
-Scott Wallace


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> Nice fish Brad, bout time for you- I know you have been dying for one after all those years of showing off my big trout pics-LOL
> -Scott Wallace


Oh that hurts... It's funny , but still hurts a little


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats,beautiful trout !!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Category5 said:


> I've never killed a single fish except a goldfish I forgot to feed for a few months (which I ate), but I just don't like people being judged for something that was beyond question as far as the law is concerned. You do you and let others be, that's all.


Amen...and to hell with all you people that love to tell "everyone else" what to do.

I'm sure these same people wouldn't want the rest of us micromanaging , or critiquing their life.

If a catch is within the state regs...shut the hell up.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

What a catch! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

